# Dogs being stolen



## mickyb

Spotted this on doglost site several reports in the last few days of snatches or attempted snatches of dogs being walked by owners

reports can be made directly to local police on non emergency 101 number

further updates on facebook

Cambridgeshire Constabulary | Facebook

white van reg BN51 WKX 
There are lots of travellers in Chilwell Toton and Long Eaton Nottingham


----------



## MV Owner

how terrible, whats wrong with these people


----------



## mickyb

I have been informed that the dogs will probabaly be in Ireland now, for breeding, what a sick world we live in, I can't see it getting any better in my time.


----------



## vampirecatladyx

I am sorry to break this to you, but there are far worse things than dogs being stolen for breeding in Ireland.....lots of these dogs being taken in the UK are used for dog fighting or baiting fighting dogs!!!
and if they don't go to fighting some are taken to be used as food in certain restaurants!
There is a huge underground/ black market for dogs....:-(

I always walk mine where there are no roads...ie railway tracks (now path/bridle ways)
and in open fields...as it's harder for these thieves to get at the dogs and run off to the van.

please be aware they are also stealing dogs/cats/rabbits from gardens too!!!


----------



## Malmum

Hate to break this to you too vampirecatlady but dogs being stolen for *anything* is sick, whether breeding, fighting or just for pets the owners are still devastated and if breeding the dogs will be used to produce until they drop and in appalling conditions too! Not sure it's much less worse than fighting TBH!

Can't imagine what the owners go through wondering the fate of their beloved dog.


----------



## Ang2

I cannot believe these animals end up in restaurants. Surely its much easier to buy a lump of meat than set out with a van and accomplices, and chase accross the countryside snatching dogs.


----------



## Doguiesrus

It scares me to death the thought of loosing one of my dogues in anyway but this way makes me shudder. I dont know if it makea much difference but if anyone random ask me question i always say my girls are neutered and one of my boys is a bit of a grump when out walking so will grumble at people, a but naughty i know but no one ever ask to stroke him so hopefully wont come close enough to pinch em! I never let kids take them out either. Not only because they shouldnt but makes them easier target. X oh and mum always told me if i ever saw a man out walking with a dog i was safe but if they didnt have a dog there was no need to be there so run! Bless her! X


----------



## vampirecatladyx

Doguiesrus said:


> It scares me to death the thought of loosing one of my dogues in anyway but this way makes me shudder. I dont know if it makea much difference but if anyone random ask me question i always say my girls are neutered and one of my boys is a bit of a grump when out walking so will grumble at people, a but naughty i know but no one ever ask to stroke him so hopefully wont come close enough to pinch em! I never let kids take them out either. Not only because they shouldnt but makes them easier target. X oh and mum always told me if i ever saw a man out walking with a dog i was safe but if they didnt have a dog there was no need to be there so run! Bless her! X


Good Advice from your Mum x

I am just always aware of things going on around me....not just for the dogs but myself too! there are too many horrid people out and about these days...

I see tons of people letting their kids walk their dogs by themselves and I think it is just pure laziness, I would never dream of letting my girl do that.....what if the dogs just get into a fight, it's so dangerous!!!


----------



## jaycee05

Not just dogs are stolen for food in restaurants, 2 chinese takeaways here have been closed down for stealing and having cats in their freezers
I would never eat any meat from a chinese


----------



## dukey101

My Yorkshire terrier got stolen a few years ago,

We recon he was used as a bait dog  

Did everything I could to get him back!!! 

Seemed like he had vanished of the face of the earth! 

He would have been 15 now  bless his little heart

Rip buddy!!


----------



## jaycee05

I cant bear to think about what happens to these poor dogs that are stolen, 
Reports in my local paper tonight of dogs being stolen locally
I am so sorry for you losing your Yorkshire terrier like that, unbearable to think about


----------



## vampirecatladyx

jaycee05 said:


> Not just dogs are stolen for food in restaurants, 2 chinese takeaways here have been closed down for stealing and having cats in their freezers
> I would never eat any meat from a chinese


That is disgusting my families cat Cindy ended up that way years ago....didn't realize it still went on these days :-( not at Chinese takeaways.....I meant they normally get taken abroad to restaurants etc :-((((


----------



## vampirecatladyx

dukey101 said:


> My Yorkshire terrier got stolen a few years ago,
> 
> We recon he was used as a bait dog
> 
> Did everything I could to get him back!!!
> 
> Seemed like he had vanished of the face of the earth!
> 
> He would have been 15 now  bless his little heart
> 
> Rip buddy!!


Aw so sorry x It's horrible not knowing!!....I lost my cat for 6 weeks, then got a call one day to say he had been ran over and killed, it broke my heart that he was alive all that time and looking for home :-(
so know exactly how you feel, it's still raw today 5 years on!


----------



## mango01

Call the police if you believe your dog has been stolen, then begin your own
search. Search the area, talk to neighbors and passersby.


----------



## subeshkumar30

I could understand your feeling.... Really bad happen with you.


----------

